# dwarf for sale



## Westwood Farms (Dec 13, 2005)

I ran across an ad for a cute dwarf mini for sale on a local website. I am concerned this little guy will end up in the wrong hands, and we all know he may be special needs. I am afraid someone might buy him for a novelty.

What would you do?

thanks for your input.


----------



## Westwood Farms (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi,

I am positive he is a dwarf.


----------



## Franklin (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is it that when a subject like this comes up that people automatically assume that the person who has the horse for sale knows nothing about what they are doing?

This topic seems to come up every so often, and it seems that everyone always jumps on the bandwagon that the person who is selling knows nothing and are just trying to make a quick buck. Then if the dwarf is being sold cheap, everyone is afraid it will go to a home where it will not be taken care of.

There are some wonderful people on this board, but we don't need to consider it our duty to police the entire equine world.


----------



## runamuk (Dec 13, 2005)

Franklin said:


> Why is it that when a subject like this comes up that people automatically assume that the person who has the horse for sale knows nothing about what they are doing?
> This topic seems to come up every so often, and it seems that everyone always jumps on the bandwagon that the person who is selling knows nothing and are just trying to make a quick buck.  Then if the dwarf is being sold cheap, everyone is afraid it will go to a home where it will not be taken care of.
> 
> There are some wonderful people on this board, but we don't need to consider it our duty to police the entire equine world.
> ...


I actually agree....and for the record there are people out there who want dwarves and have been known to pay good money for them.......if someone can afford a 1000 price I am gonna guess than can afford the upkeep


----------



## SILVER (Dec 13, 2005)

........by the looks of where this post went I am sorry I posted.

I am certainly NOT a part of any click on here and NEVER have been.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 13, 2005)

I went to the website but it was already gone. I could not find it. I don't think that anyone meant that everytime a dwarf is sold the people are out to make a profit or don't know anything about them. It just seems it would be better if they would put the money in a trust for the care of the dwarf in the days and years to come. There are some wonderful people out there that have dwarfs and know alot about them and they place them in good homes. We have alot of people on this forum that are good dwarf mama's and daddy's.........and very good mama's and daddy's who give them up when they are born so they can live and be spoiled rotten and most of all loved............


----------



## SILVER (Dec 13, 2005)

Whatever became of the forum Pixie's Yard? I used to visit it often, and I had gotten too busy to visit much of the puter at all and when I went to my shortcut could not find it any more. Does Jean still have it going, or ???

It was a great place to learn about the dwarfs.


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 13, 2005)

> Why is it that when a subject like this comes up that people automatically assume that the person who has the horse for sale knows nothing about what they are doing? we don't need to consider it our duty to police the entire equine world.


sorry, wwmhf.

Maybe if you were someone else more "popular" here people might have responded differently to you instead of saying something like "shame on you" for bringing up something like this. I see this place sometimes as being very clicky. Like high school.

Sorry if that sounds grouchy. I just think wwmhf was trying to do something good and got her/his hands slapped for it.

wwmhf, your heart was in the right place.

[SIZE=14pt]*It should always be about the horse.*[/SIZE]

Okay, off my soap box. Now going to get hot chocolate that my secret santa sent me and to put on my flame suit.


----------



## shminifancier (Dec 13, 2005)

I guess everybody moved to Little Bits Forum



SILVER said:


> Whatever became of the forum Pixie's Yard? I used to visit it often, and I had gotten too busy  to visit much of the puter at all and when I went to my shortcut could not find it any more. Does Jean still have it going, or ???It was a great place to learn about the dwarfs.
> 
> 521174[/snapback]
> ​


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 13, 2005)

wwmhf didnt ask about how to get through to anyone he/she asked what to do about getting a dwarf with a high price tag when the money isnt available right now. That was the question asked but often no one answers what is asked. It seemed to me that wwmhf was asking for suggestions of what to do about negotiating the money for a horse that right now was out of reach. Correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## bevann (Dec 13, 2005)

I AGREE about this Forum often times being very clicky.Some of the good posts don't even get so much as an aknowledgement many times&other posts just go on forever.As a former owner of a dwarf I have to voice my concern about dwarf ownership by many people.I have seen too many times people get a dwarf as a novelty without regard for the extensive proper care required.I loved my Chester so much I knew I had to find a special angel to care for him.I DID - Veronique at Hearts&Hooves in TX.(I am 1 of those who thinks that a dwarf should never be sold-only given as a special gift to someone very special)I am sure wwmhf is only concerned about the welfare of the little guy since I think she has some of the special guys of her own.I guess it is difficult when we are so diversified in personalities.I have learned so much from this Forum and I hope we all try to share&learn.I also learned a lot from Pixies Forum.


----------



## Westwood Farms (Dec 14, 2005)

My only concern was for the horse. I am very sorry I asked how to help this little guy.

I thought I could get some constructive things to tell the seller, about making sure the new owners knew about dwarfism. I will refer to Pixies forum.

And a BIG thank you to those who understood what I meant by the question. No, I am not a popular one, and in the click, but oh, well, I will just read to learn.

But, No more questions from me for a while...


----------



## shortymisty (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't feel bad in not being in the "click" you asked a legitimate question and some people just seem to want to argue every point that is on here. Just know that your heart is in the right spot and concern for the horse as is most of the people on this forum. Newcomers seem not to get as much so-called "respect" as people that have been here a long time (on the forum) doesn't make you less knowledgeable about horses and with recent discussions, people may be a little less receptive and less trusting of what is behind the words. Hang in there you are a good person


----------



## kaykay (Dec 14, 2005)

wwmhf your heart is in the right place and i commend you for being worried about a horse you have never met





please dont stop asking questions. jump in and ask away!

Kay


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 14, 2005)

You shouldnt be afraid to ask a question this is a forum that is based on asking questions it's just that sometimes the question asked isnt the question read or answered. I commend you for wanting to be sure this little guy could go somewhere where his special needs are recognized and addressed. Having lost a dwarf after a 6 week battle last year I surely understand your concern. We surely tried but our battle was in vain we lost Bernie after 6 weeks fo extensive vet care and I will never forget that sweet little guy.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 14, 2005)

You know, this is just my opinion, but I have never been able to fathom anyone actually selling a dwarf for money.

Knowing the vet bills and special care they will incur (I have never had one but a couple of friends here have) I would feel LUCKY if they were able to be placed in a special home where they would be cared for the way they should be.

I would never have the nerve to ask money for one....


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Dec 14, 2005)

yankee_minis said:


> > Why is it that when a subject like this comes up that people automatically assume that the person who has the horse for sale knows nothing about what they are doing? we don't need to consider it our duty to police the entire equine world.
> 
> 
> sorry, wwmhf.
> ...


Wow I thought the same thing... I too am sorry wwmhf that 'someone' took your post wrong...we know your heart was in the right place!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 14, 2005)

Well I am not sure there is a clique ? but I do see many jumping on to tell others how what they do is wrong even when not asked.. but just human nature I guess some feel if they always tell others they are wrong (as a general statement not about this thread) they will look to be always right

Anyway..i get concerned when I see someone selling or even giving away a dwarf as I knhow what it takes in upkeep and heartbreak as well. Our little dwarf cost us close to 10,000 in vet bills when all was said and done and that was with donated costs included.

However what she paid back to our family is priceless. I was flamed by many for choosing to do what we did and that is ok i dont often look for approval





I think if all parties are truly informed it can be great however.. maybe you can ask if they are set on that price or are willing to talk it over to the right home?


----------



## Franklin (Dec 14, 2005)

WOW! I have 20 posts and already I am a member of the click! GET REAL!



> My only concern was for the horse. I am very sorry I asked how to help this little guy.
> I thought I could get some constructive things to tell the seller, about making sure the new owners knew about dwarfism.


Just proves my point about some people who automatically think no one else knows what they are doing and it is their duty to straighten them out.



> wwmhf didnt ask about how to get through to anyone he/she asked what to do about getting a dwarf with a high price tag when the money isnt available right now. That was the question asked but often no one answers what is asked. It seemed to me that wwmhf was asking for suggestions of what to do about negotiating the money for a horse that right now was out of reach. Correct me if Im wrong.


Although the original post has now been edited, it did (to begin with) state that she had ROOM for the dwarf, but not the MONEY. Hmmm... Where have we heard that before. What about all those "expenses" if there is no money?

My comments were not an attack on any individual, but a general statement regarding the conceit of some people thinking they know more than any one else and should set others straight. Then I am accused of being part of a click. Yea right. Go figure.


----------



## runamuk (Dec 14, 2005)

Well here is what I keep seeing over and over..........

People come on and are upset when someone has a dwarf or assumed dwarf for sale .....then in the same breath they will say if someone can't pay a decent price for a horse how can they care for it








the purchase price is the least of the expense of owning a horse








there may or may not be a clique on here

I agree a horses best interest should be at the heart of it all

I am not sure when we became the horse police though......I am coming to the forum less and less as all I seem to see anymore is fault finding, blame laying, and policing of every little thing people post.....can't even enjoy people pics anymore as someone always finds something horribly wrong with the horse or the fencing or the barn or what have you.......

why post on here when you could have called and spoke with the person selling the dwarf? I mean is it possible they put the price tag on it to weed out the people looking for a freebie? Maybe they know exactly the type of care this horse requires but if you don't call and talk to them directly you will never know.

this is just my opinion and it isn't worth a penny anymore........


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 14, 2005)

Franklin, I didnt take your post as clique-ish but just asking questions as to why some things are the way they are....

Remember all, it is very hard, when reading script on here, to 'assume' what the person means or is asking. This is probably one of the hardest forms of communication. You cannot hear tone of voice, see body language, and you could probably have ten people read the same paragraph and they are all going to get something different out of it or take it differently.


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 14, 2005)

I understand your concern.

There was an ad not too long ago here in the Maritimes, in which a dwarf was for sale...as having "herd-downsizing stallion potential".








That is so sad...as some poor person who knows nothing about the breed, or dwarfism, has probably bought him to breed with. (He did sell, within days of my seeing the ad) Were he an AMHA horse, he would never have gotten papers. BUT, as he was AMHR, there is nothing to stop disreputable or ignorant breeders/sellers for registering dwarves. I do wish that I could have stopped that ad, or somehow let people know what he was... When I mentioned it to a friend of mine who had already spoken to the sellers about him being a dwarf, she said she was told to mind her own business. They KNEW what he was, and yet sold him as a stallion.

I do not mind seeing a dwarf for sale, as a gelding, or spayed mare, or even an un-spayed mare...IF the sellers are honest, and tell the potential buyers just what is up. Please, do not be under-handed and take a part in ruining this most wonderful breed.

This, for me, is a "Soap-box" subject...


----------



## PaintsRule (Dec 14, 2005)

Sue C That mini, I emailed the owner, and pretty well said its sad that she was advertising him as such, and I also informed a close friend of the buyer. The owner (whom was the one who so thoroughly abused my horses....) wrote back that she was going to charge me with defamation of character. I had proof via her emails and pictures as well as records from the SPCA that the way she treated my animals, was fact. Also the false statement she made when she pressed charges against me, that were dropped.

The funny thing is that she then went on to tell the new owner of that dwarf mini, that I only told her all about the dwarfism and recommended that the buyer, being new to horses altogether NOT buy him, because I was trying to buy him and couldnt. The only libel or defamation of character (which means telling things that are NOT true, to put someone in bad light) was from HER about me.

Oh well.......

I would also like to say, I really dont have much of a problem with selling Dwarf's but I think they require a special home and as such, the seller should either educate the prospective buyers, BEFORE they fall in love (ie have signs up about dwarfs if displaying in public places to inform the public) or not sell to unsuitable buyers, as we should not sell ANY horse, or mini to unsuitable buyers.

Selling a dwarf to a first time horse owner with kids that will fall in love with it, IMHO is poor taste.


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 14, 2005)

> I would also like to say, I really dont have much of a problem with selling Dwarf's but I think they require a special home and as such, the seller should either educate the prospective buyers, BEFORE they fall in love (ie have signs up about dwarfs if displaying in public places to inform the public) or not sell to unsuitable buyers, as we should not sell ANY horse, or mini to unsuitable buyers.
> Selling a dwarf to a first time horse owner with kids that will fall in love with it, IMHO is poor taste.


My sentiments..._exactly_. It isn't the _selling_ that bothers me. It is the selling of them to unsuspecting folks who have no idea of what the are buying, and go on to breed them; or at the very least, having no idea of the health issues and costs that can arise.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 14, 2005)

Im glad someone else is taking the heat instead of me this time ....



.

I hate to see people down talk dwarves. Yes they need allot of medical attention and all that but they are still horses. They diserve a home as well as a national show mini with 10 grand champion ribbons. They just need the right home, which im sure you have ...but there medical bills im guessing do run high.

This reminds me of Leo, the dwarf on CMHR page. I really liked him, but i dont know how to care for a dwarf even after researching it for days on the web. Sure, i had the money, space, time and all that for him ..but i just didnt have the knowlege for him.

Sometimes things just work out by themselves ...everything happens for a reason.

Leeana


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2005)

> I ran across an ad for a cute dwarf mini for sale on a local website. I am concerned this little guy will end up in the wrong hands, and we all know he may be special needs. I am afraid someone might buy him for a novelty.
> What would you do?
> 
> thanks for your input.


It is great that you have such concern for this mini, so why don't you call the owner and find out directly from them what is going on. Are they knowledgable about dwarves, are the misrepresenting he/she, what type of home are they looking for, etc. You can point them to the numerous websites that do have info about dwarves - if they're interested in more info and assistance.

Everything else is just guesswork on your part at this point as to why they're selling, or who the potential buyer may be.

We've adopted out two dwarves that came here with a group I was horse-sitting. Both were given away to good homes with the understanding of the care that would be needed, etc. Both are still doing well four years later. I couldn't sell a dwarf, but I also don't offer for sale any 'special case' mini. When I meet the right home, we work things out then - with a contract - stating the mini comes back to me should there be any need what-so-ever!

Please don't run away, or assume popularity means squat to many of us on the Forum. Everyone's opinion is valued, and I personally would rather hear a broad range of opinions and ideas, from a variety people, than the few loudest or most prolific. Everyone has knowledge that can be shared, and only open, honest exchange of ideas and information can make that possible.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 15, 2005)

I just wanted to add that while many people do realize all the side affents of dwarfism ...somestill dont.

I've noticed that people who raise mini's do seem to know about it. Most people, like many on this forum, know about it. But i'm sure there are still a good amount of people who dont. I would contact them about it ...better safe then sorry.

But if these people are a mini breeding family and have allot of expirence with minis ...im guessing they know about it already.

Leeana


----------

